#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Wat Parknam Khaem Noo Temple/Chantaburi

## dirtydog

Well this is the place my galfriends Nephew was BBQued yesterday, as you can see it is all just being rebuilt and should look quite nice when it is done, the grounds border an inlet from the sea where all the fisherman park their boats, one of them offered to let me go with them out to sea, but looking at the tine little boat and the rain clouds and strong winds I declined.



This next room I assume is for the praying to make babies room, had loads of wooden penis shaped things outside, although some of them appeared rather large.

----------


## dirtydog

On the way back to Jomtien my galfriend told me about her fathers funeral, body stuck in the Temple for 3 days and then they took him out into the jungle and built a bonfire and burnt him.

I went to one of those type funerals a few years ago, a lot of the Temples don't have the incinerators so you can't burn the bodies on Temple grounds, the one I went to they carried the confim out into the jungle and stuck it on top of a great big pile of wood, they then opened the coffin to have a look at the dead body, the kids loved it, everybody apart from me had a good look at the body then they set the pile of branches on fire, it all seemed a bit native and disrespectful to me.

----------


## dirtydog

Here are a couple of boats at the inlet, I believe it is a river but couldn't get a straight answer from the galfriend.

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

I went to Chantaburi 2 years ago and took this picture.  It just seems to be the same place as DD's.  

I was on the bridge and took this piccie.

----------


## prawnograph

One from the distant archives, *Wat Paknam Khaem Nu* now commonly known as The Blue Temple has evolved to be a local tourist attraction, located on the coast between the beach resort towns of Laem Sing and Chao Lao.
When we first visited, May 2010 (pic below) the bridge was a year old and the roads either side were unsealed. 
Dirt road, scruffy village houses.
Now it's the coast highway, sealed, cycle lanes each side, and a popular rest area on the south end of the bridge. 
Accommodation / resorts galore. A 7-11. 
The temple is approx 200m from the highway



And from 2015, aerial view shows the rest area and bridge, with the temple grounds just in view to the right of photo



Back in 2006



> Well this is the place my galfriends Nephew was BBQued yesterday, as you can see it is all just being rebuilt and should look quite nice when it is done, the grounds border an inlet from the sea where all the fisherman park their boats, one of them offered to let me go with them out to sea, but looking at the tine little boat and the rain clouds and strong winds I declined.

----------


## prawnograph

Wat Paknam Khaem Nu
Rain on the way, October 2015
Good day to be cycling

----------


## prawnograph

Wat Paknam Khaem Nu
Progress on the rebuild, but that orange roof ...

----------


## prawnograph

Wat Paknam Khaem Nu - The Blue Temple

----------


## prawnograph

Wat Paknam Khaem Nu

The neighbour isn't so blue

----------


## prawnograph

Paknam Khaem Nu, May 2017

The coloured cycle lane on the coast highway (Chaloem Burapha Chonlathit) runs from the border with Trat, through Chanthaburi and continues into Rayong province



Gulf of Thailand from the bridge

----------


## prawnograph

*Wat Paknam Khaem Nu*

Nothing unusual temple-wise inside

----------


## prawnograph

*Wat Paknam Khaem Nu*

----------


## prawnograph

*Wat Paknam Khaem Nu*







.
.
.
_the end is nigh

_

----------


## prawnograph

*Wat Paknam Khaem Nu* The Blue Temple

January 2022 drone pics (not mine) and we have a blue roof

Background, the Pak Nam Khaem Nu Chalerm Phra Kiat Bridge, completed 2009 and part of the coast highway


Facing north-east,  on a clear day the buildings of Chanthaburi city are visible from the bridge.

----------


## prawnograph

*Logman - Wooden Art Toys* have recently included a Wat Paknam Khaem Nu toy to their collection

----------


## Bonecollector

Great pics Prawn and well done for awakening an old DD thread. I find the thinner style wats to be really stunning.

----------


## prawnograph

The Bangkok Post recently featured Chanthaburi, and some photos of *Wat Paknam Khaem Nu* - article link: 
*The charm of Chanthaburi*

----------

